# você não gosta de mim ou eles gostam muito de mim



## RubiM

El verbo gustar es algo raro para los brasileños que aprenden español. Como puedo decir "você não gosta de mim?" ou "eles gostam muito de mim" em espanhol.

Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## cochis0

Gostar en ese sentido es como caerle bien a alguien. 
Puedes decir ¿te caigo mal? o bien ¿no te caigo bien? o en el caso de afirmación. 
A ellos nos les caigo bien.
Espero te sirva!


----------



## RubiM

Muchas gracias por ententar ayudarme, pero me gustaría saber estas frases con el verbo gustar. Puedes ententar traducirlas con este verbo.

Te agradezco de nuevo.


----------



## cochis0

En este caso se refiere a un hombre y una mujer entonces. Y aqui sería:
¿No te gusto? 
Yo no les gusto 

Me podrías talvez dar el contexto en el que lo quieres usar para entonces saber bien cómo ayudarte!
Saludos.


----------



## willy2008

RubiM said:


> El verbo gustar es algo raro para los brasileños que aprenden español. Como puedo decir "você não gosta de mim?" ou "eles gostam muito de mim" em espanhol.
> 
> Saludos y muchas gracias.


 vos no gustas de mi o yo no te gusto.
ellos gustan mucho de mi.


----------



## RubiM

El primer contexto: una chica pregunta a la profesora "você não gosta de mim?
Segundo contexto: una persona que dice "os meninos gostam muito de mim"


----------



## cochis0

Me parece que la respuesta arriba de Willy es correcta.
En México se utiliza como te lo puse la primera vez si dices "Profesora, ¿no le gusto?" es más como en relación a que le guste fisicamente diríamos "Proferosa, ¿no le caigo bien?" pero supongo que si en Argentina se usa como dice Willy entonces puedes usarlo con el verbo GUSTAR de forma correcta.
Espero que te haya ayudado un poco.
Saludos


----------



## RubiM

cochis0 said:


> Me parece que la respuesta arriba de Willy es correcta.
> En México se utiliza como te lo puse la primera vez si dices "Profesora, ¿no le gusto?" es más como en relación a que le guste fisicamente diríamos "Proferosa, ¿no le caigo bien?" pero supongo que si en Argentina se usa como dice Willy entonces puedes usarlo con el verbo GUSTAR de forma correcta.
> Espero que te haya ayudado un poco.
> Saludos


 
De acuerdo. Muchas gracias!


----------



## RubiM

i Hola!

El verbo gustar es algo raro para nosotros los brasileños que aprendemos español. ? Cómo se dice "você não gosta de mim" ou "eles gostam muito de mim" en España?
Primer contexto: una chica pregunta a la profesora "você não gosta de mim?
Segundo contexto: una persona que dice "os meninos gostam muito de mim"



Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## Carfer

Há um pequeno truque que ajuda muito à construção de frases com '_gustar_' em espanhol. Substitua pela nossa construção com agradar _'et voilá'_.


----------



## amistad2008

El verbo gustar es algo raro para nosotros los brasileños que aprendemos español. ? Cómo se dice "você não gosta de mim" ou "eles gostam muito de mim" en España?

_Primer contexto: una chica pregunta a la profesora "você não gosta de mim?_
Si trata a la profesora formalmente la chica debe preguntar> ¿No le caigo bien?
Si la trata informalmente > ¿No te caigo bien?

_Segundo contexto: una persona que dice "os meninos gostam muito de mim"_
Si ese segundo contexto se trata de amistad > Les caigo bien a los niños (chicos)

_Tercer contexto: le dice una chica a su novio "Você gosta de mim?_ ¿Me quieres? 
y él le contesta > Sí, te quiero mucho. 
*(este último no preguntaste pero se me ocurrió decirlo.)*

Bueno, no sé si te he ayudado, pero también me interesaría saber si hay otras formas de decirlo. A ver si hay más gente que puede ayudar.

Saludos


----------



## Hexlein

Lástima que hasta ahora no hayan contribuido los nativos hispanohablantes. En todo caso, sé que en español también se puede decir "Me gustas" o "Me gustas mucho" que suena muy bonito, pero que no es tan fuerte como "Te quiero".


----------



## KHALIFAH

RubiM

"Você não gosta de mim" = "Yo no te(le) gusto (a Ud.)"
"Eles gostam muito de mim" = "Yo les gusto mucho a Ellos"

Embora não seja incorreto em Espanhol dizer "Tu no gustas de mi", é  esquisito.

Em Espanhol, pelo menos na Colômbia, "gustar" é mais do que simplesmente "caer bien" (ligar pra alguém). É quase se apaixonar por alguém.


----------



## cochis0

Hexlein!!!
Hemos contribuído varios nativos hispanohablantes a esta respuesta  por lo menos un aregentino y una mexicana y ahora Khalifah que es Colombiano!!! Si todos somos muy ayudadores 
Saludos.


----------



## Hexlein

cochis0 said:


> Hexlein!!!
> Hemos contribuído varios nativos hispanohablantes a esta respuesta  por lo menos un aregentino y una mexicana y ahora Khalifah que es Colombiano!!! Si todos somos muy ayudadores
> Saludos.



Es verdad, Cochis, no me puedo ni explicar como se me puede haber escapado, ayer encontré tan sólo tres respuestas, todas ellas de lusófonos. No sé...  Será que el programa no funcionaba bien o que estaba ya muy cansada... Pues les pido mil veces perdón!! 

Saludos,
Hexlein


----------



## cochis0

jajaja! El cansancio a veces hace de las suyas pero no hay porque pedir disculpas! Saludos y aquí andamos! Buen fin de semana.


----------

